# Pets4homes - searching for puppy - no replies



## Tillypops (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm on a search for an F1 puppy in the midlands/north area. I must've used the contact form on the Pets4homes page to message at least 20 breeders yesterday and not had one reply. Is this normal?


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I've seen some people on Pets4Homes saying the contact form on the website doesn't work so please call them. I'm searching for a cockapoo too. I've always had replies from lisenced breeders but not always from home breeders. Maybe try calling your top five? Good luck!


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Very sorry to hijack your thread but please could you tell me how to make a new post? I have searched and searched for a "new post" or "compose" button and have looked at FAQ's. All I can do is reply to existing posts! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

beekeeper said:


> Very sorry to hijack your thread but please could you tell me how to make a new post? I have searched and searched for a "new post" or "compose" button and have looked at FAQ's. All I can do is reply to existing posts! Thanks for your help!


Chose the forum you want to make your "new thread" in, eg Cockapoo Talk, then look top left and you'll see a 'new thread' button, click there and away you go


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Beekeeper: give a call to Lucas. You can mention my name. 
I have 2 cockerpoos from him. Twice a year he has cockerpoos. He is a specialist breeder of Cockers but also has some cockerpoo litters. His dogs are stunning and he is an excellent breeder. He is on your side of the woods. 
You can get his contact numbers here: www.zarharlishowcockers.co.uk

good luck.


----------

